# Gas Water Heater Starts, Stops



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Testing out the Atwood gas W/H before the dry camping trip this weekend. Hit the switch and I get good spark and a quick light off to a blue flame, but turns itself off after 1-2 seconds of burning. It will try this three times then it displays a fault on the inside switch panel. Any ideas? If I don't get this fixed, it's going to kill my trip this weekend! HELP!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

GoVols said:


> Testing out the Atwood gas W/H before the dry camping trip this weekend. Hit the switch and I get good spark and a quick light off to a blue flame, but turns itself off after 1-2 seconds of burning. It will try this three times then it displays a fault on the inside switch panel. Any ideas? If I don't get this fixed, it's going to kill my trip this weekend! HELP!


Sometimes you have to adjust the end of the igniter so its into the hottest part of the flame. Or check to make sure all the small screws are tight. The igniter also acts as the flame sensor so if its loose or not just right that happens.

John


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Once it kicks off... wait a few seconds... reset the switch and try it again .. i have had to do that sometimes twice before it actually fires up...

The most likely suspect is that there is a bug or spider web or some sort of debris in the housing -- if you take a compressor and blow it out that may work ... but i am usually pretty lazy and just keep setting and resetting the switch until it finally fires up blowing out the debris itself...


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Mine has done the same thing. I usually wait and try it again. Usually once I get it to stay lit I dont have a problem for the rest of the trip. I kinda think its what Ghosty said, junk in the tube.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I am going to go with loose or displaced thermocouple but that is assuming that you have tried it a few times with the same result. Any air in the system should purge quickly on the water heater.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> I am going to go with loose or displaced thermocouple but that is assuming that you have tried it a few times with the same result. Any air in the system should purge quickly on the water heater.


X2. If it is igniting, initially, I'm not so sure about the spider web theory. A spider web in the venturi tube wouldn't let enough gas get to the ignitor for it to ignite initially. But if the "flame present" sensor (thermocouple) is misplaced, it senses no heat and shuts off the gas. That is a safety feature that usually bites everyone, sooner or later. Also - if the sensor has a slight haze on it or if it is encrusted with a gray/brown film (from a mis-adjusted air opening on the venturi tube), it won't work properly. The sensor only produces a couple of millivolts when heat is present, so it doesn't take much for it to stop working. If you clean it off carefully and gently, using a toothbrush or small, fine wire brush, and ensure that it is positioned properly in the flame path, it should help.

Also - check the color of the flame. If it is predominanly yellow, then the gas/air mixture is incorrect. the flame should be predominantly blue, with perhaps a few yellow tips on the flame.

Just my take on things.

Mike


----------



## Stang (Jun 3, 2010)

GoVols said:


> Testing out the Atwood gas W/H before the dry camping trip this weekend. Hit the switch and I get good spark and a quick light off to a blue flame, but turns itself off after 1-2 seconds of burning. It will try this three times then it displays a fault on the inside switch panel. Any ideas? If I don't get this fixed, it's going to kill my trip this weekend! HELP!


Did you find out what the problem was with your hot water tank? I am having the same problem. I pulled the valve assy apart to look for dirt but found nothing. Lance


----------

